# Anyone using an illuminated reticle scope?



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

If so, what scope and do you recommend others invest in one?

I just bought a Browning A Bolt in .270 caliber and I'm toying with the idea of buying an illuminated reticle scope to mount on it. Just thought I'd seek feedback from others before dishing out the cash.

Scoots


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I personally would recommend getting a set of optics with high quality glass over getting one with illumination. Quality glass with a larger reticle willmcollect more light and appear clearer and brighter in low light situations.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Billcollector said:


> I personally would recommend getting a set of optics with high quality glass over getting one with illumination. Quality glass with a larger reticle willmcollect more light and appear clearer and brighter in low light situations.


Yes! If your scope isn't collecting very much light, then the reticle will over power the landscape and make it hard to ID the target, but if your scope has quality glass, then it would make sense to have an illuminated reticle, cause you wouldn't lose your sights in the landscape. I picked up a Bushnell illuminated scope, and returned it cause it was terrible in low light conditions. I could see the reticle fine, but not so much the target. I am sure it was because of the cheap glass.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

a great start you have and a fantastic round i might add too !!!!! do yourself a favor and buy the best quality scope you can afford and squeeze some more cheese ~!!!! all the money needs to put into optics.It never ceases to amaze me when someone has a thousand dollar rifle and a 200.00 scope it always should be the other way around.I like Leupolds and Zeiss myself.What is the best will depend on who you ask


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Trijicon


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess I should elaborate a little more. I currently have a Leupold VX II 3x9x40 on my Browning BAR 30-06. I have a Zeiss Conquest with the RZ-600 reticle 3x9x40 on my Savage 30-06......I fully believe in quality optics and I plan to invest in a $600 - $800 scope for this rifle, but I've been intrigued by the illuminated reticles and have been looking into this option with my next scope. Most likely, I will buy another Zeiss or Leupold, but I've also been looking @ Meopta and Nikon.

Scoots


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

4x14x56 IOR


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Meopta 4x12x50 with IR. Best scope ive ever owned. Can keep you in the stand longer than you should be ( :


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Crab Man said:


> Trijicon


Only IR worth a *!#$ in my opinion.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 4x14x56 IOR


Awesome scope... I got one and love it. Second would be a meostar 3x12x56!!!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Weaver tactical enhanced reticle 3x15x50. I'm extremely pleased with it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Leupold VX-R*

I would highly recommend the Leupold VX-R series. I have had one on my dedicated hog gun now for some 3 months. The dot is very small and compact. It is easily adjustable, and has a range of adjustments that you can use during the daylight hours until the very last ambient light. 

I have the 3-9X50 with a 30mm main tube. The light transmission thru the scope is unbelievable. For the longer range chamberings you can get the scope with the CDS also. Although the scope sits on a 45-70 I shoot a heavy bullet and have made good use of the CDS. It works as advertised and you can order a special turret for the chambering used.

Good Shootin' --- SAWMAN


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> I would highly recommend the Leupold VX-R series. I have had one on my dedicated hog gun now for some 3 months. The dot is very small and compact. It is easily adjustable, and has a range of adjustments that you can use during the daylight hours until the very last ambient light.
> 
> I have the 3-9X50 with a 30mm main tube. The light transmission thru the scope is unbelievable. For the longer range chamberings you can get the scope with the CDS also. Although the scope sits on a 45-70 I shoot a heavy bullet and have made good use of the CDS. It works as advertised and you can order a special turret for the chambering used.
> 
> Good Shootin' --- SAWMAN


I'm going.to take a look at these for my 6.8 build


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Look-See*

If you want to take a look at/thru mine, you will be more than welcome to. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> If you want to take a look at/thru mine, you will be more than welcome to. --- SAWMAN


I think I may take you up on this offer. I'm also a Cantonment guy, so we're probably not located too far from each other. This is the exact Leupold series I've been looking at online.

Scoots


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*VX-R Prices*

Those interested in the Leupold VX-R series of scopes,make sure to shop around quite a bit. I have seen several of the models(like the one that I have)as much as $80 difference in pricing from one dealer to the next.

Also check out Cabela's. Sometimes they have a deal where they take $20 off the price of anything over $150 in price. Aslo a free, or a $5 shipping deal. Optics Planet is usually fairly cheap also. ---SAWMAN


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

2nd on the leupold, dads had one on his 7mm and has never had trouble with it..can see really well in low light


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I dropped by Mike's Outdoors today and purchased the Leupold VX-R 4x12x50 with the Fire Dot duplex reticle. I'm pretty excited to take the new gun and scope to the range and start dialing it in. My only regret is it doesn't have the CDS dial. Hopefully, Leupold can add this feature for me via their custom shop. Their customer support # said to call back Mon. - Fri. during regular business hours. If any of you know whether or not this can be done, please chime in. Hopefully, I won't have to return this scope and buy a different one with the CDS dial already included.

Scoots


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My CDS*

My 3-9X50 has the CDS. If you take the cap off under it is a fairly big round stud with two flats on it. This big stud is what turns when you turn the CDS cap. Obviously it goes down into the scope. 

So....all in all I would say that Leupold could do it but probably would have to take the scope apart, and at what cost. Seeinz that the CDS version of the same scope is more costly maybe Mikes would exchange it for a CDS version. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Dakasan (Oct 30, 2011)

Last Sat I and my Son were sharing a shooting house, he had a mod700
with an Zeiss Victory I had my X Bolt with a Meopta 3-12x56 with
the lighted reticle. We were watching a feeder at 146 yds that had
several deer feeding. When I could no longer see to shoot with my gun
I took his and could still see all 13 of the Deer at the feeder.I could
still see the horns on the three Bucks and could have taken a shot
if I had wanted. You get what you are willing to pay for.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Consider This*

Scopes are allot like a set of speakers for your stereo system. Some of the higher end scopes with the better glass will not help some people see the game any better than a $129.00 scope. 

It's all in the eyes with a scope. It's all in the ears with stereo speakers. I have a set of Bose 901's. Can I REALLY hear them ??? The highest highs,the lowest lows ?? Probably not.

I see people all the time tryin' out a scope by looking out the front door of a store. At an object across the street that is in the direct sunlight. You should be looking at the darkest corner of the store possible. A couple of times I actually asked the sales person to escort me into the warehouse so that I could try the scope out. A good quality scope cost big bucks. They should definitely give you a "test drive" if you request it.

How a scope looks to one person may not necessarily look to the next person. I think it is clear,you do not. You think it is NFG,I think it is great. This is completely understandable to me. I feel that I can "use" a Leupold. I feel that I could not "use" a Schmidt & Bender. 

Understandable ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Sawman,

Funny you suggested the "test drive". I did just that when I bought my last two scopes. I had things narrowed down to three choices and then asked to take the three scopes to the darkest areas on the property. I then looked into the shadows throughout the darkest areas and then purchased the scope which allowed me to see best in the lowest light available.

I will also confess, the reticle pattern was a big factor in my selection process. I personally can't stand the large width crosshairs, so I didn't include them in my final three candidates.



Scoots


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hairs .....?*

For my style of hunting,for the weapon that I choose to use,for the condition in which I use my equipment,I try to pick the reticle system that will allow me to make hits on my target. I have not bought a certain scope just because it did not offer the reticle that I felt was best for the above.

Now,with the Fla style of hunting,with the game animals that are down here,AND with my older eyes,I usually settle on the thicker crosshairs(heavy duplex). I have found that I can easily put hits on a 6" circle,out to 200yds,with a 1-4X20 or a 2-7X33 Leupold with the heavy duplex. AND...for the closer ranges,saaaay <75yds, this duplex is(for me) much easier to get on target with. In fact,depending on the target,the range,and the ambient light,I have been able to shoot with both eyes open. 

For my longer distance shooting I like the Leupold German #4. I had one of these reticles put into a 6.5-20X50 Leupold some years back. It is what I call the "TRUE" German #4 with the wire at the 3,6,and 9 o'clock position being extremely thick and non tapered at the inner end. The finer center wire is all the same size. I have learned to use this reticle for ranging and now have this on top of my T/C Pro Hunter 7mmRem Mag bbl shooting the 130gr SMK's and shooting out to approx. the 600yd mark. Killed two yotes with this setup last year at a lasered 600yds and 550yds. 

The only time I find a need for a thinner reticle is when shooting my 30-378Wby Mag at the further distances. It has a 8.5-25X50 Leupold on it with a 20MOA base. 

All in all I would highly recommend that the reticle pattern be a big part of your scope buying criteria. Don't just settle for the standard ol' duplex unless it suits your purposes. 

Good Shootin' to all. --- SAWMAN


----------

